
QUIC, a multiplexed stream transport over UDP - jdkanani
https://www.chromium.org/quic
======
ColinWright
In case anyone is interested in the HN community's collective wisdom, this was
discussed at great length yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9395630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9395630)

